# Winchester LongBeard XR



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

With Winchester bowing out of the High Density market they put their research dollars to producing a better lead shotshell.. They claim it is the most research they have ever put into a shotshell.. When you truly look at this shell it truly is revolutionary if it works as advertised.. While they are promoting long range shooting which I strongly disagree with, if this shell produces denser patterns at 40 and in with relative ease at an affordable price its a step forward.

Some of the Highlights 

*10% better penetration than traditional lead shotshells* I am having a hard time grasping this.. We have plated lead available to us right now doing the exact velocity this shell is said to generate.. Do not know how it can defy physics. IMO Marketing hype

*Twice the pellets in a 10 inch circle out to 60 yards* All subject to the comparison sample, but see pattern below.. 

*20 dollars for 10 shells* With even lead turkey loads creeping up _if _ it shows the properties listed above a good tradeoff between high dollar hevi shot and traditional lead shot shells.. 

*New Shot Lok Liquid Resin* This is the thing that is revolutionary... With modern technology no doubt traditional lead pellets can be made to pattern better.. 

This pattern is from the Outdoor Life article.. I took it and counted the pellets inside the 10 inch circle in Microsoft Paint.. Its hard to do with the stupid shoot and C target but I came up with 180.. If this is true that is a fantastic lead pattern.. 

If it can consistently do that with what they were shooting a Mossberg 835 with a 18 inch barrel it will be amazing to see what can be had when the masses get their hands on this load and shoot through a wide range of chokes and guns.. 










http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/story/1379663761f7u7xhap011

http://winchesterproductdemos.winchester.com/LongbeardXR.html#/Home

http://www.huntingclub.com/blogs/articletype/articleview/articleid/15194/winchester-longbeard-xr-astounding-new-turkey-ammo

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gun-shots/2013/09/winchester-longbeard-xr-new-turkey-load-designed-longer-ranges


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Imagine the shot lok technology with tss 9s.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Interesting! 

And welcome back....:coolgleam


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Some folks are starting to get there hands on this stuff and the results are unbelievable... From what I have seen it is putting up equal to or better pattern density than an equal load of Hevi 13... 

If I decided to switch back to a 12 gauge it is most likely what I would chamber.. 

The really scary part it looks as if the pattern density is going to out distance the pellet penetration which is going to give guys a false sense of security...

As long as Win does not screw this up some how it looks like moving away from HTL will be a smart business move.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Heard/Seen any 20 gauge results on it?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> Heard/Seen any 20 gauge results on it?


No 20 gauge for this year... :sad: Should be the first lead shell that breaks the 35 yard in terms of pattern density...


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

> No 20 gauge for this year... :sad:


Bah. :sad:

Are you heading to Nashville this February? 

We need to have a lengthy discussion on loads/chokes for a Mossberg 510 Youth Shotgun. Bought one for the kid for this past Deer Season and it will get more use during this upcoming turkey season. Saw some discussion on it on Ol Gobbler, but nothing too specific. Going to try my Fed #7's through it with factory chokes and then go from there. 

Have a good Christmas bud!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> Bah. :sad:
> 
> Are you heading to Nashville this February?
> 
> ...


I dunno, probably.. I him and haw but would ultimately end up being pissed that entire weekend if I didn't

For a good pattern for youths you may ultimately be fine with the factory chokes.. My only concern is the 3 inch version of that shell is the hardest kicking 20 gauge shell I have shot.. The 2 3/4 version reduces a good deal of recoil and should still provide adequate pattern density..


----------

